# My new Z



## 300ZXtats (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey Dudes..
I just bought 1987 300ZX fer $800.00, it was seized by the Enforcement due to drug.. The dealer gave me the copy of seized form say that Cops had chased 300ZX fer 30 miles till the front tire got busted.. There's a white paint stratch on 300XZ's rear spoiler, believe cop bumped and try to halt it.. all of it, it s very good conditions with t-tops.. There's little majors need to repair.. It kept drain the battery, I believe it might be the alt.. I looked for the alt and I can t find it.. Is the alt under bottom cause I had two 280z before and it s was l-6 cyl and easy repairs.. 300zx is new to me.. It has a VG30E and I believe it's a SOHC motor so curiousty out of sake, is there a VG30DE? How many HP and ft lbs torque does VG30E have and what is the top speed it can run to? What is seconds that it can run 0 to 60 mph?


----------



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

I HAVE A 86' 300ZX N/A, THE ALTERNATOR IS LOCATED ON THE DRIVERS SIDE BOTTOM PULLY, THE VG30 ENGINE HAS ABOUT 160HP+ SOHC. I HAVE HAD MY 300 UP TO 145MPH THATS AS FAST AS I WAS WILLING TO DRIVE HER.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

cuz that is fast as she will go, it'll shut down mine got up to 143 and shut off


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> cuz that is fast as she will go, it'll shut down mine got up to 143 and shut off


 I thought the turbo cars speed limiter was set at 137......


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Where in Tennessee are you from?

Also the NA will not make it to 145. Turbos will make it to about 139 then the speed limiter will kick in or should. Some cars can surpase for some odd reason but an NA won't.

Flywheel HP is 160; torque is 165ft/lbs.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

maybe my speedo is off but it clearly said 143


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I have a friend who on the stock computer surpassed the rev limiter and hit 142 before he let off. And this was with GPS.


----------



## 300ZXtats (Jul 18, 2004)

From Union.co, near to Knoxville.. There's some say 137 to 143 mph then shut off.. I think it s sucks.. Is there any way to get the chip out to prevent from shut off ? I just wonder'in abt that.. When I get chance to get the battery and alt to out it on and see if no plms.. I will go on highway and hit to see how much mph, if it does shut off whenever I hit it.. I would like to have anything to make it not shut off.. It wuld be cool.. 160 HP is not bad but I would like to add some HP, what s ur opinion which one best to add the HP.. My lil bro got 1994 se-r and he s big talks, say will whip my 300zx ass.. I want to whip his ass.. Show how big bro is.. Help me out..  Cause Se-r is kinda fast car and light weight..


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The only way to make your car fast is the VG30ET. Or an NA motor with all the turbo parts swapped onto it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

either way your 300 will kick it's ass


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Not with the NA motor right now it won't. A turbo will an NA will have issues with an older SER.


----------



## 300ZXtats (Jul 18, 2004)

NA and turbo will have issues with older S-er, what about newer?? I think newer S-er seems more hp than the older S-er? How much est. spend on the turbo kits, is there any website with good deal and good brand for the turbo kits? If install turbo, will hurt sohc ? just wonderin abt that..


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

dude don't get a turbo kit, just get a turbo motor and swap the engine or parts, it would be so much cheaper


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Just do the turbo swap or swap turbo parts off of a Z31 Turbo. The turbo will destroy an older SER but your NA will probably lose.


----------



## 300ZXtats (Jul 18, 2004)

How much Turbo costs? I was wonder'in about that.. Can it add with nitro on the turbo? I think it might can but is it good idea if add the nitro.. Out of curious..


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Nitrous oxide works really well with turbochargers. It matters how much the parts cost and if you can find a Z31T in a junkyard with all the parts necessary for the swap. If you can find a wrecked turbo cheap then it shouldn't cost to much.


----------



## 300ZXtats (Jul 18, 2004)

Yeah, I agree.. I will check up Friendsville, Tenn.. There's junkyard, Only Z.. It s awesome place.. Alot 280z, 300z also.. Name Barn Z junkyard.. One thing is bother'in me about the cam.. If swap turbo parts, can use SOHC or must be DOHC? That one main thing what I was wonderin.. Hopeful, there's any left turbo parts up at Barn Z junkyard.. dude..


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah you don't HAVE to have DOHC to have the turbo


----------

